# A Hitchhiker's Audio Guide to the USA



## Matt Derrick (Nov 6, 2007)

So I stumbled across this a few weeks ago on http://audioanarchy.org ... it's a really interesting forty-five minute audio documentary of one person's travels across the united states. While most of it is self narration, there are portions of interviews he recorded with people he got rides from and he also tells a few stories about train hopping. Here's the description from Audio Anarchy:

"Ever since I caught my first ride, hitchhiking has been a love of mine. Although I believe in the strength of community, sometimes it can also act as a cultural sink-hole. Since community is almost always based on similar interest, I sometimes find myself drowning in a chorus of predictably similar thoughts. As an escape from that life growing stale, hitchhiking is a great way to brighten my eyes." A Hitchhiker's Audio Tour Of The United States is a hitchhiker's story, complete with the recorded thoughts, theories, and life philosophies of everyone he met along the way.

Also, check out the Audio Anarchy website for more anarchist and other kinds of interesting material that has been transcribed into an audio book format. If you like what they have, and have some moolah to spare, please help support them by sending a donation!

http://audioanarchy.org/radio/tour/Audio_Tour.mp3


----------



## danvan (Nov 6, 2007)

wow that was wonderfull


----------



## Mouse (Nov 6, 2007)

it's cool but it got really boring after a while. i'm still gonna snag myself a copy.


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Nov 6, 2007)

I enjoyed it. But it lost it's intrigue after the Gainesville part, got a little boring for my liking.


----------



## Lulu1980 (Jul 17, 2016)

Wouldn't work on my phone for some reason. But I look forward to listening to it


----------



## Koala (Jul 24, 2016)

Really enjoyed this since I'm so familiar with places in Georgia and Florida. The author is a real entertaining story teller too, for sure. Thanks for posting this up!


----------

